# 12 Gallon Husky Compressor Clearanced for $39 at Home Depot.



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

12 gallon compressor with 3 tools.
Store Sku: 185-626
original price: $159
Clearance: $39.03

Someone might get lucky and find one. None around me in driving distance.

Check your local store here:

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/husky-...850&SID=u128267t3857864f9fp0dd0c0s671&cj=true


----------



## poisonfangs (Jul 20, 2009)

Nothing near me either. Would have been nice to step up from my pancake.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Not near me sadly


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

man the guy at my home depot can;t find it in the system


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I had one.

It was reliable as hell! I kid you not, it never failed me!
It was a gazillion times better than the lousy 3X as much DeFault!


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I have the huskey 8 gallon oil lubed compressor. Paid 70$ for it on clearence at the depot. Works like a champ. Does not like it when i roof though.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Carpenter eyes said:


> I have the huskey 8 gallon oil lubed compressor. Paid 70$ for it on clearence at the depot. Works like a champ. Does not like it when i roof though.


Campfield Hausfeld makes their compressors 
(or at least it made them when I got mine).
The same model CF compressor was twice 
the cost of the Husky version I bought.

I would show up on a site, plug it in and work. 
End of day, unplug it, drain it, load it up. 
Next day, repeat. Flawlessly.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Dont get me wrong, awesome compressor. Every time i use it for roofing before it kicks on it leaves the nails halfway driven in. Then it kicks on and works fine


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Dont get me wrong, awesome compressor. Every time i use it for roofing before it kicks on it leaves the nails halfway driven in. Then it kicks on and works fine


(that's because it's out of air)



I used mine solely for roofing. Thing is, in roofing, one goes so fast that a small compressor can't keep up. It only takes a few seconds to get back up to enough pressure keep moving. At least for me it did.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

2ndGen said:


> (that's because it's out of air)
> 
> 
> 
> I used mine solely for roofing. Thing is, in roofing, one goes so fast that a small compressor can't keep up. It only takes a few seconds to get back up to enough pressure keep moving. At least for me it did.


But why does a little porter cable pancake not do the same??


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I also own a big craftsmen 22 gallon that does the same thing. As soon as it gets to a certin point, stand offs left and right.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Carpenter eyes said:


> But why does a little porter cable pancake not do the same??


Because Husky (while made by CF) is a cheaper compressor with less features. You get what you pay for. For the price, you get a lot with a Husky, but no one can expect a box-brand compressor to keep up with a full bells & whistles brand name version. 

I used to have a little PC pancake compressor sceaming like a banshee begging for mercy. Very good little compressors. I just picked one up in a pawn shop that's like brand new. My next one will be a Rol-Air gas compressor for some serious production work.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

2ndGen said:


> Because Husky (while made by CF) is a cheaper compressor with less features. You get what you pay for. For the price, you get a lot with a Husky, but no one can expect a box-brand compressor to keep up with a full bells & whistles brand name version.


I demand top quality from the clearence rack haha. Waiting on this thing to die first. I was lookin at the makita mac2400. Still up in the air though


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Carpenter eyes said:


> I have the huskey 8 gallon oil lubed compressor. Paid 70$ for it on clearence at the depot. Works like a champ. Does not like it when i roof though.



IIRC this compresser uses the same compressor and motor as does my 4 gal unit. Its a solid compressor. I would reccomend you change the oil out to 10w-30 Mobil1. That compressor is made by CH and that is a reccomended oil for the compressor. I have beat the SNOT out of mine for a few years now. Recently I was on a job and the roofers PC died. I hooked them into mine. I had 5 roofers and me doing punchout framing on it. The roofers were not putting down 3 tab, it was some heavy architectrual that slowed them down a bit. BUT it didn't skip a beat.

I also upgraded the filter...

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/SOLBERG-Intake-FilterSilencer-5Z767



















I now use Mobil 1 in ALL my compressors. My Craftsman 2 gallon, the Husky 4 gallon and the Devilbiss 60 gallon.


----------

